# Bloodline?



## Aprilgirl05 (Dec 19, 2010)

When I got my dog I was told he was a red nose cowboy pit. Could someone please explain to me what that is. I have tried to research it but have found nothing.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Im sorry but i actually laughed out loud. Someone has told you a bunch a porkies. There is midnight cowboy, but you will never tell without a ped. do you have one?


----------



## Aprilgirl05 (Dec 19, 2010)

Im afraid I don't. The main reason I got the dog was to get him out of the enviroment he was in. I paid $50 for him and have never regretted it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like you have an un-papered dog without a pedigree you will never know how your dog is bred. Sounds like you rescued your dog out of a bad situation just knowing you were able to save a dog you love is worth more than any paper's. Pedigree's can only tell you how your dog was bred but paper's do not measure the quality and the heart of a dog. Dog's make the paper not the other way around. Just enjoy and love your dog regardless of breed or bloodline.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

You done a good thing. But i can guarentee you that its a made up BYB term. new one in fact


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

No there is no such bloodline called red nose cowboy pit.. That was def made up by someone who had no idea what they were talking about and just fed you a bunch of BS. Rednose is just a term used to describe the color of your dogs nose it has nothing to do with a dogs bloodline.


----------



## rob32 (Sep 22, 2010)

i also love the people who claim certain bloodlines because they see the name of a famous dog, once, back like 5 gens in the pedigree. i saw a girl sellin "chinamen" bloodline dogs locally not long ago and i called to ask her about it. she said that name was in the pedigree so its a chinaman bloodline dog. takes a little more than that.


----------



## Aprilgirl05 (Dec 19, 2010)

I figured since I couldn't find anything on the internet it was bogus. But it doesnt matter. I've had him for 6 years this Christmas and I know if I hadn't taken him home with me he would have ended up in a far worse place. He is my heart. I mean look at that face....how could you not love the big guy lol!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Aprilgirl05 said:


> I figured since I couldn't find anything on the internet it was bogus. But it doesnt matter. I've had him for 6 years this Christmas and I know if I hadn't taken him home with me he would have ended up in a far worse place. He is my heart. I mean look at that face....how could you not love the big guy lol!


:clap::clap::clap::woof:


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I have to agree with you!! He does have a very striking face! You did a great thing, and he obviously has made your life better for being in it!


----------

